# Jules Verne



## Deleted member 14306 (Jun 16, 2006)

I've read 3 books by him:

"The Journey to the Center of the Earth"
"20,000 Leagues Under the Sea"
"Around the World in Eighty Days"

All 3 are phenomenal adventure novels.
He's currently my favorite author. Anyone read any of them?


----------



## Atom (Jun 16, 2006)

Journey to the centre of the earth is one of my favorites
20,000 leagues under the sea was decent


----------



## MarkINR (Jun 16, 2006)

Around the World in Eighty days was fantastic. Loved it.


----------



## IamLegend (Jul 12, 2006)

There's a reason Verne pioneered the Sci-Fi novel, these books being the primary source. All three are incredibly entertaining and at the same time possess an aesthetic touch not common in most Sci-Fi authors; past or present.


----------



## Glfralin (Jul 13, 2006)

I have always admired Jules Verne as an author ahead of his time.  He was so wonderfully imaginative and knowledgeable beyond what the word was willing to accept in his time.  He was seen by many as insane for his ideas, but so have many others like him who had the guts to jump into a new venue.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Jul 13, 2006)

I've read all the three you have. I love him to death. He's the only sci-fi author I read. I think Center of the earth was my favourite.


----------

